# Durchsuchen von Dokumenten über Webinterface



## para_noid (16. April 2012)

Tach,

ich suche derzeit nach einer Herangehensweise zur Erstellung einer Webseite mit folgenden Voraussetzungen:

Blogsystem
PDF und Word-Dokumente zum Download
Suche, die alle vorhandenen Artikel(DB) UND alle vorhanden Dokumente durchsucht und eine Trefferliste, sortiert nach dem häufigsten Auftreten des Suchwortes, ausgibt

Ich bräuchte ein paar Tipps zur Umsetzung des dritten Punktes. Ich hab von Lucene als Suchmaschine gehört, hat damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrung? Als Blogsystem soll bislang Wordpress eingesetzt werden, wäre das (einigermaßen performant) machbar? Ich hab keinerlei Angaben zur Menge der Dateien, die später durchsucht werden soll.


----------



## jannicars (19. April 2012)

http://sphinxsearch.com/
Kenne es zwar nicht, soll aber sehr gut sein.
Ist aber eine reine Datenbank Suche.


----------



## para_noid (23. April 2012)

Das schau ich mir mal in einem anderen Kontext an, für o.g. Problem suche ich aber weiterhin Hinweise.


----------

